# Achesons at Indian lake



## adam_smith_nap (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi I was wondering if anyone has any info on the Achesons tournaments at Indian lake on tuesday nights? Any info about a website, fees, and times would be helpfull thanks


----------



## physco1973 (Feb 6, 2008)

There are Tournaments every Tuesday night, starting the first Tuesday after Good friday. They start at 500pm and go till 9pm. The first couple only go till 830. Once it starts staying dark longer they go till 9. The cost is 5.00 per person. They also have tournaments on Saturdays they go from 730 to 130 cost is the same. To kick of the year there first one is on Good friday, Time is 730 to 130. Cost is 20 per boat.


----------



## adam_smith_nap (Oct 30, 2011)

Ok thank you, do you need a boat or can you be a coangler?


----------



## physco1973 (Feb 6, 2008)

You dont have to have a boat You can fish as a co angler, If You know somebody that has a boat. If you ever want to fish, you can fish with me, I fish 
every tuesday,


----------



## adam_smith_nap (Oct 30, 2011)

Yeah i would do that, right now im fishing the BFL and Bassmaster Weekend Series so i will be busy but any tuesday that i have open i would be very interested in fishing it with you.


----------



## young-gun-fisher (Jan 19, 2011)

My buddy and I were wondering about this same thing because we usually fish in the tuesday and thursday tournaments at Loramie but were interested in going to a few at Indian if we were able to get to them before they start. And which ramp do they go out of or does it vary between saturday and tuesday tournaments?


----------



## physco1973 (Feb 6, 2008)

You can put in anywhere you want but You have to pay at achesons and everybody takes off from there and you way in at achesons.


----------



## jeremy_reese_16 (Aug 7, 2011)

how many people usually show up on tusedays?


----------



## young-gun-fisher (Jan 19, 2011)

Tonight we were number 19 and I think we were the last ones to sign up. We got our limit but got lost in the reserve for a little and had the trolling motor hit a log too hard and had it pop off the boat causing us to miss the weigh-in... Anybody know the winning weight?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## physco1973 (Feb 6, 2008)

I think it was 9.7 pds. My partner and I had 8.8 and got second.


----------



## crappiefish (May 17, 2012)

i have never fished this lake but want to come check it out i assume these are bass touraments. or what fish.


----------



## young-gun-fisher (Jan 19, 2011)

Psycho1973-- were you the guy last tournament that fished by yourself and won?

And yes bass tournaments. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

